# A>d>d



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

so it sounds like everyone else has a.d.d. as bad as me. we keep getting on these topics that has nothing to do with the thread that was started. how about a thread about nothing? anyone believe a.d.d. doesn't exist?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have no idea what you are talking about.

Let's go ride bikes...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

bmx or mountain? not a fan of mountain lol. how about we go boarding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

This tred is about nothing? Let me just say I have touretts


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

ADD isn't real. Conversations naturally change topic after a while, even a topic specific conversation will.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

ADD is too real. if it weren't real y would i be spending tons of money on med...... god damn those doctors!


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

is nothing ... something?

you know.. like if ur doing nothing.. then ur technically doing something uour doing nothing.....0_o


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

haha read the post i just put up in do i need a leash


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

snowGuinny said:


> is nothing ... something?


is black really a colour, or just the absence of light?

is zero a number, or simply a concept?

is there such a thing as infinity, or is it just an excuse for our knowledge being so painfully finite?

religion bag of bollocks.

rub my belly

nuff said


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> is black really a colour, or just the absence of light?
> 
> is zero a number, or simply a concept?
> 
> ...


nah black isnt the absence of light its a mix of all the colors :thumbsup: see if u mix brown and all sorts of colors u get black so technically black is a color.. 

yes religion is a bag of bollocks

and ill pass on the belly rubbing


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

snowGuinny said:


> nah black isnt the absence of light its a mix of all the colors :thumbsup: see if u mix brown and all sorts of colors u get black so technically black is a color..


ah ha! but.....

we can only 'see' colour due to the light waves it 'reflects'.

if you mix all of the colours, then all of the light is absorbed and thus NO LIGHT IS REFLECTED.

consider the 'BLACK hole'.... something which is so dense, it has the gravitational pull to irreversibly attract light particles; ie no light is emitted; ie we perceive an area of....

...black!

quod erat demonstrandum



> and ill pass on the belly rubbing


shame


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I dont like meds..


your tye die suggests otherwise.... hippie.



> Black is the absence of color. White is the culmination of ALL colors.


incorrecto.

mix all colours and you get black.

white is the *absence *of colour, coz it relfects *all light *shone on to it; ie no imbalance = *no colour *= no absorption = 100% reflection

black is the *absence of light*. *all colours* = *all light absorbed* = non reflected = *no light perceived = no light*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> consider the 'BLACK hole'.... something which is so dense, it has the gravitational pull to irreversibly attract light particles; ie no light is emitted; ie we perceive an area of....
> 
> ...black!


thus we will never know the concept or contents of a black hole, because we cant see what the hell is in it, or what's on the other side.


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

thenightmare said:


> thus we will never know the concept or contents of a black hole, because we cant see what the hell is in it, or what's on the other side.


There is a way  we send someone preferably a skier with a rope in the black hole! He can feel around with his poles and stuff


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

snowGuinny said:


> There is a way  we send someone preferably a skier with a rope in the black hole! He can feel around with his poles and stuff


finally a genuine use for skiers besides making endless moguls!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Granted, skiers are generally about as useful as tits on a bull...but sometimes those poles come in really handy. I was at Baker last year and trying to navigate some of their cattracks is damn near impossible on a board...if you're lazy like me and don't want to unstrap one foot and push... My two-planker girlfriend gave me one of her poles and it ruled.

Though generally speaking, I think if you ride around with four things on your person that could (and often do) go flying, you're a total nerd. YARD SALE!


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

BTW, I like this thread. ADD, huh? Yup. I like it. I also like the colour blue. And skunks, they're cute. And also...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

Hm the sky is blue it is pretty i cant imagine a green sky... how did u guys think of ur username there must be a story behind right>


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My username comes from an old game called Worms. You used to be able to create a Team, individual names and you could even record your own voice to use for the worms. One of the random names that came up was Flick Montana. I made him captain of my team and won a tournament, and subsequently $50, at a local NetHeads competition. Dorky? Yes. Do I care? Not a bit.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate dacshunds. And I have ADD. But not ADHD. So I kind of lucked out.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Oops, sorry. I just realized that answering questions with an appropriate answer doesn't conform to ADD standards. Peanut butter!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I am replying to my own post because you guys are too slow and I have ADD.

Ever get one of those chips that got WAY too much seasoning on it, but still made it into the bag? I just had a Tostitos Lime Tortilla chip that was over-flavored. And I loved it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Oops, sorry. I just realized that answering questions with an appropriate answer doesn't conform to ADD standards. Peanut butter!


Nah I just said I hate dacshunds because I hate dacshunds. My ADD keeps me from being able to read anything but the first and last post. But seriously I really hate dacshunds.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Peanut butter is ok. Daschunds are weird. But you know what I love right now? Australians. Yup. Besides the obvious reasons, there's one staying at my place right now and because of her I'm re-watching the first season of Dexter. And if you haven't gotten into Dexter you're a weirdo. And re-watching a series is a great opportunity to multitask, like watching tv and knitting at the same time. Look what I made:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG! You know what I hate? Clowns... so creepy!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh I can do random, like slippery riding a weather balloon! WHAT?!?

I once had a boss that was afraid of clowns, so I dressed up as one for Halloween. I was the first on our team to get called an asshole.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;95938 said:


> Peanut butter is ok. Daschunds are weird. But you know what I love right now? Australians. Yup. Besides the obvious reasons, there's one staying at my place right now and because of her I'm re-watching the first season of Dexter. And if you haven't gotten into Dexter you're a weirdo. And re-watching a series is a great opportunity to multitask, like watching tv and knitting at the same time. Look what I made:


You got totally into that pom-pom. You should make a hat with a 10 inch pom-pom


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> your tye die suggests otherwise.... hippie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were you born spweing fecal matter from your lips, or did you gain that skill through years of substituting worthless information due to a lack of knowledge about a subject?

Newton pwns you; "White light is the effect of combining the visible colors of light in equal proportions."

White - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

sometimes, i wish I could slap a limey with a textbook.

:cheeky4: (you're right about black though, it is the absense of light wave reflection (absorbtion of all wave lengths)


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;95938 said:


> Peanut butter is ok. Daschunds are weird. But you know what I love right now? Australians. Yup. Besides the obvious reasons, there's one staying at my place right now and because of her I'm re-watching the first season of Dexter. And if you haven't gotten into Dexter you're a weirdo. And re-watching a series is a great opportunity to multitask, like watching tv and knitting at the same time. Look what I made:


GET OUT!!!

dood, if I send u $10, will u make me one?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Extremo said:


> You got totally into that pom-pom. You should make a hat with a 10 inch pom-pom


I know, the pom pom is money! But it gets heavy!



kri$han said:


> GET OUT!!!
> 
> dood, if I send u $10, will u make me one?


Sure. I've still got some shite to knit for prezzies, but once I'm finished that, why not! What colour you want?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

snowGuinny said:


> nah black isnt the absence of light its a mix of all the colors :thumbsup: see if u mix brown and all sorts of colors u get black so technically black is a color..
> 
> yes religion is a bag of bollocks
> 
> and ill pass on the belly rubbing


*White* is all the colors.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> your tye die suggests otherwise.... hippie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a "color" (damn Brits), aside from light. A tennis ball is not green. It merely reflects green light.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> My username comes from an old game called Worms.


Ah FUCK! That's been on the tip of my tongue for months! Worms FTW!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

*ADD* = Absence of Domestic Drubbing


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn Cifex, you really do have ADD


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;96241 said:


> Damn Cifex, you really do have ADD


Touche!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

cifex said:


> Ah FUCK! That's been on the tip of my tongue for months! Worms FTW!


One of the best games of all time. Then they went 3D and spoiled it.

I knicked myself shaving. With an electric trimmer! I thought it was going to pull my face off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

and now time for some kitties


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;96209 said:


> Sure. I've still got some shite to knit for prezzies, but once I'm finished that, why not! What colour you want?


I would like you to combine all the visible colours in equal proportions, and include a pompom of epic-mag.nit.ude


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I love those stupid cheeseburger pics.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

So... white?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

me


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm allergic to cats.

I'm also allergic to the obsessive pictures people post about cats because they think cats are brilliant, when they're not. They're wheeze-machines.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Nobody thinks cats are brilliant, but they _are_ funny.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

then how about some doggie pics...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, ok maybe that's a bit cuter... I'm not made of stone! Actually yarn.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is fucking odd


I have to pee


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

You know whats odd peeing blood


----------

